# الأسماء العربية والمركبة والمقرونة...



## ابن سينا (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الأسماء في اللغة العربية تدل على شئ ولها معنى وقد يقصد أو لايُقصد عند التسمية,والبيئة لها أثرها في اختيار الأسماء والعرب لالتصاقهم بالصحراء والأرض فقد جعلوا الأسماء منها...فسموا "جبل"و"صفوان" أي الحجر الصلب,و"سهل"ي الأرض الواسعة المطمئنة، وسُمى به الرجال,و" جعفر" وهو النهر الصغير،ز"جندل" وهو الصخر,وكان للحيوانات نصيب من الأسماء فسمت العرب "أسد", و"سبع",و"ثعلب", و"فهد"...وبعد قدوم الإسلام وحثه على إنتقاء الحسن والخير والجمال والبهاء ,وحث الرسول على التخير والإحسان في التسمية ,فالناس يوم القيامة يدعون بأسمائهم, قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام:" إنكم تُدعون يوم القيامة بأسمائكم وأسماء آبائكم؛ فأحسنوا أسماءكم"، وقال أيضا عليه السلام: "إن أحب أسمائكم إلى الله عبد الله وعبد الرحمن".
وقد ورد عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه غيّر أسماء أناس وفدوا عليه لقبحها وعدم موافقتها للشريعة ,فقد وفد عليه رجل فقال له: ما اسمك؟ قال: عبد الحجر، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إنما أنت عبد الله". ومن المحرم التسمية بملك الأملاك، وسلطان السلاطين، فلقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أخنع اسم عند الله رجل يسمى ملك الأملاك".
فلقد كره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التسمي بهذه الأربعة؛ فإنه يقال: أعندك نجاح؟ فيقال: لا؛ فتشمئز القلوب وتتطير، وكذلك أفلح فإنه نوع من التزكية للنفس، وكذلك كراهة التسمي بأسماء الفراعنة والجبابرة كـ"فرعون"، و"قارون" والأسماء التي تكرهها النفوس كـ"حرب"، و"مُرَّة"، و"حية" وأشباهها.
وأما الأسماء المركبة والمنسوبة للدين _مثل "نور الدين" و"صلاح الدين" وغيرها_لم تكن في العهود الأولى لدولة الإسلام,ويبدو أنها أول ما ظهرت في عهد المماليك ,فسموا أبناءهم ونسبوها للدين تيمنًا وبشر وتفاءلًا بالخير ونصرة الدين,فكان أول أسم_كما أرى_ نسب للدين هو نور الدين زنكي,وتبعه الأخرون, فكان صلاح الدين وبهاء الدين وتقي الدين وغيرها من الأسماء.
وأما الأسماء المركبة والمقرونة باسم سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام _مثل "محمد سليم",ومحمد هاني" و"أحمد عاكف", فقد ظهرت في العهد العثماني.
والمسلمون لحبهم لنبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فكان لأسماء التحميد انتشارها البالغ "محمد ومحمود وأحمد"، وكذلك أسماء آل البيت النبوي "حسن وحسين وزينب وعائشة وخديجة ونفيسة"، وكذلك أسماء الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم "أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعبد الرحمن وعبد الله"، وكذلك الأسماء المعبدة لله كـ "عبد الوهاب وعبد الرحيم وعبد الحليم وعبد الغفار".


----------

